# MISSING - Chihuahua - Male



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

A dear friend of ours has had her beloved 6month old pup stolen from her back garden ...please spread the word, to help get this fella back home where he belongs.

MISSING 

Percy

Chihuahua, Male - 10/03/2010 - Missing from North West

Please look out for this dog.


















He has been put onto doglost but doesnt seem to have come up on there yet, he was added late at night though.
owner is contacting all her local vets, shelters, dog wardens ect...:crying:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

owner just called and he is home....


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

WWWAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO great news!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

crazy said:


> owner just called and he is home....


fantastic!!!

he is gorgeous!

so what happened? was he stolen or did he wander?

where was he found?

great news!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> WWWAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO great news!


Lady up the road was going to the bus stop and saw some older teenage lads with the dog, they put the dog on the floor and walked off..The lady kept him over night (she knocked on owners door but they were out looking)..and returned him this morning asking to buy him, as she had fell in love with him  Hes not for sale though


----------



## Jingle Bells (Feb 19, 2010)

Ahhhh that's great xxxxx

Jingle Bellllssss


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Fantastic! God is really working in our lives.


----------

